# Green Mountain diapers website... do I really need newborn size?



## mamasmith (Jan 5, 2011)

I love, love, love http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com! They make it so easy.

I would like to know if you think it is necessary to purchase newborn sized prefolds and covers. Both my hubby and I were big babies, so I'm thinking we might have a big one too! I'd hate to buy a few weeks worth of newborn size if we could get away with using small. Here's what i'm thinking... buy 2 newborn covers, but only buy small prefolds and fold them down to fit. That way, if I do have a small newborn, I would have a couple covers to tide me over. Would this just make me frustrated as a new mother/diaperess?!

Also, are the premium wipes really necessary? It seems like a washcloth would work just the same.

Any advice would be great! I'm trying to be as thrifty as possible.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

NB PFs are not necessary for most babies. Unless you have a 5 lber, they'll typicalky be outgrown in a couple weeks, if not sooner.

Premium wipes are not necessary at all. My 1 beef w using washcloths (baby washcloths, I assume), is so many of them are 100% polyester, which does not absorb water. Make sure you're using a soft cotton and you should be fine.

As for the cover, it really depends. My 8 lber only fit into a preemie cover for the first month or so.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

my first was 6lbs10oz and 20 inches, so she was pretty skinny (she went down to a little less than 6 lbs), I didn't CD, but she didn't outgrow NB sposies until 2.5 months. so I did go for NB prefolds. for covers I mostly have Thirsties duo size one for the upcoming baby, that way I'll get a good amount of use out of them, and they should fit right away for just about any size of newborn.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

oh, and for my toddler I use a combination of baby washcloths, cut-up T-shirt, and disposable wipes. I think I might find some cheep regular washcloths for NB poop though.


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Regular (cotton) washcloths should be fine, as will small prefolds-you're right; you can just fold down the extra. I would vote for NB covers, though. You'll most likely have to deal with skinny little newborn legs for a while. My boy was about 4 weeks old before he had enough meat on his thighs to make a good fit with Thirsties smalls and Duos size 1 covers. Up until then, it was NB Proraps all the way!


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

We skipped the newborn sized diapers. DS was born 8 lb 11 oz. We did use sposies for 2 weeks. I was then able to use bumgenius onesized diapers and the yellow edge GMD in a Duo size 1 on its largest setting. DS is now 5 weeks old and weighs just under 13 lbs. I'm still using the bumgenius onesized pockets, yellow edge GMD and the Duo size 1 on the largest setting. The duo size 2 also fits (on the smallest setting), but it does look a little big.

Whatever wipes you get, make sure you have a ton. (newborns poop a lot).


----------



## mamasmith (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

This is blunt and to the point.... after you wipe the newborn poop with a wipe... do you rinse the wipe (in the toilet) then throw it in the pail? About how many wipes do you use per change? I know this depends on the "health" of the poo, but on average?

I'm so scared of NB poop!!! (I've never changed a diaper before)


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't speak about meconium, but all EBF baby poop can go straight into the diaper pail and washer. No need to dunk it's water soluble.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

My dd needed nb covers, but did fine with gmd yellows.
I, ve always used washcloths, never rinsed, though now that my dd eats lots of solids I have used toilet paper to do a quick first wipe.
I usually use only one wipe per change


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The number of wipes depends on the size. My wipes are pretty small, 3x5, so i might use 3 per poo. But i have a few that are larger, maybe 8" square, and for all but the biggest messes, 1 will do me.

And yeah, you dont have to worry about rinsing until they're eating solids.


----------



## Aleka333 (May 15, 2010)

i'm a ftm who bought 2 dozen newborn prefolds only to find my 9 pounder with muscly thighs wouldn't fit in them. boo!

DH & I were both small babies, so I couldn't believe I had such a giant. I guess I'll use them as burp cloths or maybe liners or something?

so we're already in the yellow edge prefolds with small covers. a few nb covers still kinda fit, but not for long. i'm actually loving the workhorse fitteds, since I'm still struggling to fold prefolds well. I'll get the hang of it though.

I'd like to know more about this non- rinsing of the poo. I've been trying to explain this to DH for months before baby was born, and now that we've tried it, we're evidently doing something wrong. There's still some poo on the wipes & dipes if we don't spray them off first. How do you get away with non-rinsing first?? I'd love to save a step!


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of washer do you have? A HE washer might not be using enough water. Lots of water is essential. Also be sure you're not overloading your washer.

Also, I run a cold wash, then a hot wash, then an extra rinse.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Are they necessary? No, but if I had the money for a nb stash I would absolutely buy one. I've cd'ed 2 *big* (9 1/2lbs.+) newborns with small diapers and it is a bit complicated. They tend to be bulky and also there is no room for the cord stump on the covers so they would rub against it.

Meconium isn't as scary as it sounds. It is a little thicker and harder to get off baby but it washes out in the machine just fine.

If you aren't sure of your diaper changing skills you could try practicing with a plastic doll and some peanut butter.

Cotton terry washcloths are great for diaper changes. Flannel or similar is a bit softer but doesn't soak up water as well, ime.

re: rinsing - I don't pre-rinse before the bucket because I found that it caused mildew to grow on our diapers. I do a pre-rinse in the machine though before running them through the wash.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I used newborn prefolds and covers for my second ds and he was 8 lbs. I got about 6-8 weeks out of them. I also had newborn covers. I got 2 weeks out of the Bummis Super Bright. 4 weeks out of the Thirsties x-smal and 8-12 weeks out of the Thirsties Duos size small. I wish I would have gotten all Thirsties Duos!!

I didn't have newborn dipes with my first ds because we moved soon after he was born and so we didn't CD until he was 6 weeks old. But I did try one on him when he was a couple of weeks old and they drowned him.....he would have been about 7.5 lbs at the time.

I sold my newborn stash after my first ds was done with them and made back at least half of what I spent on it. Glad I did it.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I had a big newborn but still got some use out of the newborn prefolds. They are good for burp cloths, doublers, etc. as well. I also liked having flats.


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

In no particular order:

About Meconium:

Our midwife slathered the baby up with olive oil, and we repeated this the first few days. The meconium came right off the baby, and was no big deal in the diaper either.

Rinsing ...

someone probably already noted that exclusively breastfed babies don't need diapers rinsed. You really can just throw it in the wash.

Newborn Stash:

I love GMD diapers, and I was so confused about the "do we need newborn sized prefolds" question, I ordered flats in the small size. They wash beautifully and are more flexible on sizing.

We used Thirsties XS covers, and a few Imse Vimse wool in Newborn, for 3 months. DS was 8 lb 11 oz, and grew fast.

I thought we would have to upgrade the diapers, but we didn't: When he got bigger we just started pad folding the small flats. (fold in half twice to make a square, then fold in thirds to make a long rectangle).

We upgraded then to Flip covers, Imse Vimse Medium (skipped the small size) and G Diapers in Medium.

G Diaper covers really aren't my favorite cover, yet we use them more than anything because they are easiest. Funny how it works that way. We use Flip at night, and wool when it is hot and he's going to be in the car seat.

We also now add a GMD hemp doubler at night.

Flats wash better than anything (I've tried and gotten rid of many fancier diapers), which makes them most eco friendly, IMHO. Best on the pocketbook too. There are so many fancier and cuter diapers out there ... but if you want to collect and obsess about something, should it really be diapers?


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh and ... Wipes.

I love love love the GMD double-sided 4 x 8 wipes, that are flannel on one side and terry on the other. They are cheap, a perfect hand size, and being soft on one side and scrubby on the other is so helpful!

I have zillions because they are also wonderful for cleaning around the house. One after each session at the high chair cleans kid and chair ... one in the car details the interior while we stop for gas ... I'm hooked!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

For actual prefolds, you can skip them. I do recommend getting XS covers. My 9lb 2oz baby wore the XS covers for several weeks before fitting into small. He even wore sposies from weeks 2-9 b/c of a yeast rash, and I think he still wore the XS covers once he was back in cloth. (I think!).

We love Thirsties covers, but for newborn, I like the Bummis snap cover b/c the dip is nice and low to avoid rubbing the cord stump.

You *could* get one dozen of the newborn prefolds. They make great burp cloths if they end up being too small too soon or you can use them to stuff any pocket diapers you might buy.


----------

